# Acetyl Fentanyl synthesis



## 2cimdma (Jun 4, 2013)

A few weeks ago a buddy of mine in Montreal was raided and caught with 3kg of acetyl fentanyl(the cops refer to it as desmethyl fentanyl), and other synthetic drugs such as Bromadol. The bromadol he was caught with was of low purity and was purchased by him, not made by him. He was actually trying to get rid of it cause it wasnt what he wanted(he wanted the trans isomer(trans-bromadol)cause its more bioactive). Anyways. This guy was not a classically trained chemist but he and another were capable of producing pretty decent acetyl fentanyl with minimal by product and relatively pure. I traded some of what I had for what he had(fentanyl HCl for acetyl fentanyl). The acetyl angl. is weaker and it has a longer life and both of those properties interested me. At the time though I had more than enough Fent HCl to last and was in no rush to buy some of the acetyl fent from him or make it myself. I was thinking though that when I did run out of the fent HCl I was just going to buy some of the acetyl fent from him instead of having to set up a lab again and get the press out again. But no of course that is no longer an option...the buying it part. So its time to set up the lad again. I have pulled the patent on the acetyl fentanyl and it looks pretty straight forward with nothing really special. So over the next few weeks I should start receiving the materials needed to produce some. I will not be writing a "How-to" guide as this is not something to try to make in one's basement by someone who doesnt appreciate the danger of what they are creating. I may take a few pics along the way and post them and show the finished product but that about it. If there are any chemist's on here though that have questions or thoughts I dont mind if you write in. I post every now and then as things come together...time to start chem shopping in China, later


----------



## Smokintoke (Jun 4, 2013)

good luck man, but don't lets his trouble bite you in the ass somehow


----------



## shepj (Jun 5, 2013)

I sure hope you are on a VPN.. all the news articles sound like your buddy is looking to be pretty screwed.



2cimdma said:


> instead of having to set up a lab again and get the press out again.


I'm not sure about Canadian legislation regarding pill presses.. but they are rather monitored in the US. I would love to see the pictures along the way, but like I said, I hope you are behind a VPN.


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 10, 2013)

Dammit..l.s.d...lol..I hope you're on the right path..seems hot around your way 2ci..id chill..but that's just me..


----------



## canndo (Oct 12, 2013)

wen thinking about this. How is the oral bioavailability? I mean you tabbed the other stuff, this the same? And bow did you mix the fent in a powder to be dose consistant?


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 12, 2013)

I would not wanna have to mix fent..ug sizes in a pill form would require a lot of work...but all I know about fent is the ug patches..are there other forms not so potent??


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 13, 2013)

The oral bioavailability is pretty low compared to other ROAs. They make the lollipops and effervescent tablets you stick between the cheek and the gum that are used for breakthrough pain.


----------



## 2cimdma (Nov 17, 2013)

canndo said:


> wen thinking about this. How is the oral bioavailability? I mean you tabbed the other stuff, this the same? And bow did you mix the fent in a powder to be dose consistant?


With potent opioid's the easiest way to get a homogeneous mixture is by making everything a liquid and then mixing said liquids together. Once everything is blended you just dehydrate back into a solid(powder). We then take the powder and either put into a pill press for pills or a kg press for bricks all depending on what market Im selling to


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 17, 2013)

So how goes your endevor?


----------



## 2cimdma (Nov 18, 2013)

Everything is going GREAT. We are in the Bromadol and trans-bromadol market now more then ever and its going quicker then anything we've ever messed with. Plus I get off parole in only 4 days. On top of that about 2 weeks ago I was pulled over for a break light being out(i didnt even know it was) and in the car I had 725g of AF. 4 cops searched it and it was never found. So everything is working out.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 19, 2013)

Damn! I bet you couldn't have got a greased hatpin up your ass with a jackhammer!!lol..that's called sweating!!
Hope your run of good fortune continues..be safe.


----------



## 2cimdma (Nov 21, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Damn! I bet you couldn't have got a greased hatpin up your ass with a jackhammer!!lol..that's called sweating!!
> Hope your run of good fortune continues..be safe.


Lol yup pretty much. When I saw the car headlights behind me that night I was thinking they looked like police headlights but wasn't for sure, still I was of course worried. But when the cop turned on his disco lights my stomach dropped and I thought it was all over with. When I was initially stopped it waas by one cop. Then once the first sop took my ID and brought it back to jis car and ran my name it it was only a matter of a few minutes before the second, third, and fourth cops showed up. Cop 3 and 4 was actually shift commander and a new cop who was being trained. The supv. was training the new cop which made it even worse. They asked me for consent to search which I said "no". The suprv then told me he had pc(probable cause)and didn't need my consent. So they descend upon the car and begin to look. After looking for 10 minutes or so they came up empty and I was on my way. So where was the 725g you ask? Well that night I decided to drive the Yukon XL. the Yukon has a center console dual cup holder. Just grab that cup holder and pull and it will pop right up and out revealing a void underneath that will hold quite a bit of dope or cash. I have always hated that damn Yukon up until that night, now it's my baby.


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 21, 2013)

Dang man you should really look into or invest in a much better stash spot for your car if you're going to drive around with that much product. That could have went A LOT worse.


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 21, 2013)

I've seen some tru;y amazing custom stash spots added into cars. Apparently the best guys at it are found along the mexican border for some reason...


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 21, 2013)

I've seen boxes behind tail lights that opened on a hinge with a pneumatic piston..that's incognito for sure!


----------



## R0**08 (Nov 26, 2013)

2cimdma said:


> You don't have to worry you'll get your order I can 100% guarantee it.


 I dont know how you guaranteed it but you were right! It got delivered this morning. How much do you recommend I take? Im a everyday H user and I inject 4-5 times a day. Please let me know ASAP and thank you in advance.


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 26, 2013)

In b4 close??

Dudes seriously....


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 26, 2013)

For real dudes. I really hope you're using some methods of obfuscating your identities.


----------



## KingJeff (Jan 5, 2014)

Bey RC, how much did you end up using? I been VERY interested in Bromadol. Ofc I mean in your resesrch since it isnt for human cinsumptiin

I read a user of 4-6 bags (sniffed..so like 3 IVd) who was using for 31 months strsight did 25mcg and was FLOATING off Bromadol. But he was obsly not smart since this is ALL for research only!


----------



## dopr (Dec 8, 2014)

Hey now really need good supplier of a-f


----------



## kapitan.crunk (Jan 3, 2015)

shit i had no idea that there was bromadol or AF were floating around so close to home, only one province away..really would like to source out both of these, im sure it would ork out to be all around cheaper then the habit i have to feed


----------



## panhead (Jan 3, 2015)

God im glad i get nearly unlimited opiates from pain management , i cant immagine paying street prices on the Oxycontin & Daudid i take .


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 4, 2015)

With recent drug rescheduling,you'd probably be buying heroin in no time..pills have doubled in value from what I understand...


----------



## JointOperation (Jan 4, 2015)

do you know this stuff is more powerful then heroin. by a long shot.. 

do you know how addictive it is.. and how it ruins lives.. lol if he got busted.. u better believe your name was brought up.. lol.. pretty sure you will be busted next.. especially being on the internet talkign about it. ha


----------



## JointOperation (Jan 4, 2015)

lol i saw the bust your talking about hahaha


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 4, 2015)

That reminds me. 
Around thanksgiving this guy sees me walking home from the store, we walk or ride bikes mostly in my little hippy town in tx. So ima walking and he asks if I need a lift, course I won't insult and hop in. We stop at my drive and he says. "so you know where to get pain pills? The new scheduling is making em so hard to come across." What are you looking for? Just some good ol yellow v's or something fancier. "Nah thats perfect" 

I laughed, nope don't know anything about em. Damn coppers round here

Oh and I say this often, fuck oxy. Dilaudid is my fav


----------



## Paul Macdonald (Mar 11, 2015)

I wish there was a site just for synthesizing opioids Im in canada
and anyone that wants to text or email me about learning the subject of synthetic opiate syntheses. I have some chemistry and books that might be of help. like:
organic syntheses by Stewart Warren 
doctors here are really hard on their Pain patients and more and more people are looking to make their own as its not that hard


----------



## canndo (Mar 11, 2015)

do yourself a favor and stick to growing poppies.


----------



## Khemi (Oct 21, 2016)

So is this guy still alive? Still walking around free? I have been a bee for a very long time and in all my years I have never seen such a dumb ass act so carelessly on the web. For what? To brag he knows a little bit of chemistry? Big whip buddy. There's a dozen of you in every state in the country. The only difference is they don't advertise they are driving around with 750g of a highly potent opioid. Are you still sticking to your initial story in another thread that the 1.5KG of 4-Piperidinone was just for personal use? Guy like you make me sick. You have no control over the people that buy this shit. You have no idea how intelligent they are, if they are responsible, etc. On top of that you make a volumetric solution and then add cut volumetrically and believe that you can just lay that and you will get a homogenous product? The only safe way to handle pure fentanyl for consumption is by itself in a volumetric solution, NOT mixed with cut to be dried to be pressed in pills! And who the fuck buys a 2k+ pill press for their personal use. 

Go back to making kiddy shit like MDMA. If I didn't give a fuck about your dumb ass I wouldn't have wasted my time posting this. You obviously need help and a self esteem because only someone lacking a self esteem would give themselves to the feds on a golden platter with your, "gee I'm cool" posts. 

HOH


----------



## Budget Buds (Oct 21, 2016)

Hasnt been since since 9-3-2014, I couldnt tell ya what happened to him. He may be back in prison or dead, But to resurrect an 18 month old thread to bash someones endeavors is a dick move to say the least.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 27, 2016)

this shit has been dropping ppl like flies


----------



## Herrondon434 (Oct 21, 2017)

Paul Macdonald said:


> I wish there was a site just for synthesizing opioids Im in canada
> and anyone that wants to text or email me about learning the subject of synthetic opiate syntheses. I have some chemistry and books that might be of help. like:
> organic syntheses by Stewart Warren
> doctors here are really hard on their Pain patients and more and more people are looking to make their own as its not that hard


I wanna know the easiest way to synthesize carfent


----------



## Budget Buds (Oct 22, 2017)

Herrondon434 said:


> I wanna know the easiest way to synthesize carfent


Your gonna die trying it....


----------



## ANC (Oct 22, 2017)

Stupid person.
Another dumbarse got himself into the newspapers this week for taking over 3 gram of molly and then died.
Claims it was the first time he took it, yeah right.


----------



## Budget Buds (Oct 22, 2017)

I'll never understand this shit.... Just grow out some poppies people , how hard is it ? People always fucking with shit they have no idea's about, wanting to fuck with a substance that a pin head full of would likely kill you.......


----------



## Herrondon434 (Oct 23, 2017)

Why make 500 grams. Of reg fent
When you can make 5g of carf and get 5000 of the same potency


----------



## legalcanada (Feb 2, 2018)

Herrondon434 said:


> Why make 500 grams. Of reg fent
> When you can make 5g of carf and get 5000 of the same potency


 carf is definitely not 100x stronger than fent... they came to that conclusion with the tail flick test on rats... it's maybe 10x stronger


----------

